# PATTAYA | Projects & Construction



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*North Point, 205 meter: Pattaya*

This is currently Pattaya's heighest building, with 205 meter and 54+46 Storey .



_image hosted on *flickr*









image hosted on *flickr*_








__________________
_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Great thread
Love Pattaya


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ocean ONE "O1", 91 Storey-367M : Pattaya*

Name : OCEAN ONE Tower, O1
*Location :* Jomtien Beach, Pattaya
*Project Description :* 91 Storey Condominium Tower comprising 587 units, to be tallest building in Thailand-Tallest Residential Building in The world
*Height :* 327 Meters at the lst residential level, 367 Meters to The Pinnacle height.
*Architects :* Woods Bagot (Australia)
*M&E :* Lincoln Scott
*Structural Engineer:* Connell Wagner
*Developer :* Siam Best Enterprise Limited
*Construction Contractor :* K-TECH limited
*Construction Starts :* August 2006
*Construction Finishes :* December 2009 





























image posted by Zeaza


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Photo from 1 aug 2011*

Ocean ONE "O1", 91 Storey-367M : Pattaya

The project is currenly on hold.


image posted by Zeaze


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

^^

The project is probably cancelled. It failed to get approved by EIA (Environmental Impact Assessment) 8 times.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Grand Jomtien, 30+30 Storey : Pattaya*

*Name :* The Grand Jomtien
*Developer :* AD Development Co.,Ltd
*Project Description :* Two 30 Storey Condominium Towers
*Location :* Jomtien Beach, Pattaya
*Launch :* June 2011 








image posted by Chad

*1 Tower, 20 Storey : Pattaya* 
*Name :* 1 Tower
*Location :* Pratumnak Hill, Pattaya
*Project Description :* 20 Storey Condominium
*Launch :* August 2011
*Website :* http://1towerpattaya.com/ 

















image posted by Chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*CETUS, 50 Story : Pattaya*

*Name :* CETUS
*Location :* Jomtien Soi 15
*Developer :* APUS Group
*Project Description :* 50 Storey Condominium Tower
*Launch :* August 2011
*Website :* http://www.cetuspattaya.com/ 







image posted by Chad

*The Cove, 18 Storey : Pattaya* 
*Name :* The Cove
*Location :* North Pattaya
*Developer :* Petch Property
*Project Description :* A 18 Storey Beachfront Condominium
*Construction Start :* 3rd Quarter 2007
*Website :* www.thecovepattaya.com 








image posted by Chad








image posted by Chad








image posted by Bentown








image posted by ArkinMourad


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Palm, 45+26 Storey : Pattaya*

*Name :* The Palm Wongamat Beach
*Location :* Wongamat Beach Pattaya
*Project Description :* 45 and 26 Storey Condominium Towers
*Launch :* 1Q 2011










On the background the Sanctuary of Truth.








Image posted by Chad

Other picture from the Sanctuary of Truth. A wooden building of 105 meter high resambling a temple, construction started in 1981 and is expected to finnish in 2025.


images hosted by Wikipedia


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

@ Codename B
e EIA?
That's to bad, do they have a height limit? Do you know why it has been rejected 8 times.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Here a map of Thailand with the location of Pattaya.


Mueang Pattaya surrounded by Amphoe Bang Lamung in Chon Buri Province.
Images (maps) from Wikipedia.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Bangroma-sky said:


> @ Codename B
> e EIA?
> That's to bad, do they have a height limit? Do you know why it has been rejected 8 times.


It's because of the height and if they want to build it, they have to make it shorter, cos it's close to the beach.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Unbeliveable, they are gonna mis out on a great tower, an new icon for Pattaya imo.
I don't understand what is it with those height restrictions, what good does it do?
Ok , maybe it can help for a historic city centre but these people lack ambition imo.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*1. The Legend Cosy Beach Condominium Pattaya - Pattaya
2. Cosy Beach View Condominium Pattaya - Pattaya
3. 1-Tower Condominium - Pattaya
4. The Vision - Pattaya
5. The Peak Towers - Pattaya
6. The Lofts Southshore - Pattaya *
Originally Posted by *zeaza*  
_*PATTAYA CITY PROJECT*











*1. The Cliff Residence Pattaya - Pattaya
2. The View Cozy Beach - Pattaya
3. Waterfront Suites and Residences - Pattaya
4. Reflection Jomtien Beach - Pattaya
5. Nam Talay Condomium - Pattaya
6. TW.Star Ocean Tower - Pattaya*

image and tekst posted by zeaza_


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Reflection, 58+49 Storey-252 M+196 M : Pattaya 


Name : Reflection
Developer : Major Development Pcl
Location : Jomtien Beach, Pattaya
Project Description : Dual Ultra Luxury Condominium Towers
Expected Launch : March 2008
Website : http://www.reflectionpattaya.com 
__________________











Update 
































images posted by zeaza


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

There some Pattaya banners.





images posted by sunsonata


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Bangroma-sky said:


> Pattaya banner
> 
> 
> image posted by sunsonata


nr 3


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*The White Sand Beach+Mövenpick Pattaya 37 stories 140 meter*


Image posted on www.realestateglobalnetwork.com


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*LK Legend Beach, 25 Storey : Pattaya* 
*Name :* LK Legend Beach Condominium
*Developer :* LK Legend Co.,Ltd
*Project Description :* 25 Storey Condominium Tower
*Location :* North Pattaya, Near Dusit Resort Pattaya
*Launch :* December 2010
*Website :* http://www.lklegend.com/legendbeach/index.php


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.pattaya-developers.com/de...ndominium.html


*Atlantis Pattaya Condo - Jomtien*





































http://www.pattaya-developers.com/de...--jomtien.html

--------------------------------------

*Centara Avenue Residences & Suites Pattaya*




























http://www.pattaya-developers.com/de...s-pattaya.html

--------------------------------------

*Art on The Hill*










http://www.pattaya-developers.com/de...-the-hill.html

-----------------------------------------------

*Paradise Park*




























http://www.pattaya-developers.com/de...dise-park.html

-----------------------------------------------

*Apus - (completed July 2011)*










http://www.pattaya-developers.com/de.../134/apus.html

-----------------------------------------------

*Tropical Dream*










http://www.pattaya-developers.com/de...cal-dream.html


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Vision, 26 Storey : Pattaya*

*Name : Vision
Location : PRatumnak Hill, Pattaya
Developer : Matrix Developments Co.,Ltd
Project Description :26 Storey COndominium Tower
Launch : The end of 2011 
*

*The Vision Pratumnak Hill*









































































http://www.pattaya-developers.com/de...mnak-hill.html 

Here another foto from the Santuary of truth.
image hosted on *flickr*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3370/...8ecf2ea7_b.jpg


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Unixx, 46+40 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*CETUS, 50 Story : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>





Bentown said:


> 09/01/2012 Nothing going on yet just showroom
> 
> taken by me





pktown said:


> March 16th, 2012
> อากาศร้อน ไปจอมเทียน พัทยา เห็นมีโครงการน่าสนใจ เลยถ่ายมา


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*The White Sand Beach+Mövenpick Pattaya, 52+48+45 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>





















http://www.apexpcl.com/progress/index.html#


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Park Plaza Hotel & Residence, 54 Storey-173 M : Pattaya*












Bentown said:


> 10/01/2012 showroom
> 
> taken by me


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Zire Wongamat, 54+37 storeys, Pattaya*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Centara Grand Residence, 55+40+30 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


> Looks Majestic, They are launching it this weekend at the site showroom I think





Chad said:


> "Shark Tank concept for Centara Grand Residence, stunning new landscape design to be unveiled very soon"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chad said:


> *Centara Grand Reveals its Luxurious Side
> Five-star residence opens on Pattaya’s Jomtien beachfront *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Reflection, 58+49 Storey-252 M+196 M : Pattaya*












pktown said:


> March 16th, 2012
> อากาศร้อน ไปจอมเทียน พัทยา เห็นมีโครงการน่าสนใจ เลยถ่ายมา





Chad said:


> From yesterday


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Lumpini Ville Naklua-Wongamat, 36+36+20 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Porchland 5 La Santir , 29 Storey : Pattaya*



Bangroma-sky said:


> *Porchland 5 La Santir - Photo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bangroma-sky said:


> More impressions from this project:
> 
> 17 October 2011 *Introducing the new project on Jomtien Beach - Porchland 5: La Santir. Prices Start from 1M THB*
> 
> ...


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Casalunar Paradiso, 25+19+19 storeys, Pattaya*



Bangroma-sky said:


> *Casalunar Paradiso - Pattaya*
> 
> 
> I didn't find a thread about this project on the Thai forum so here it is...
> ...


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Wong Amat Tower, 39 Storey : Pattaya*








Chad said:


>





lagerdown said:


> :banana:


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Lumpini Park Beach, 30+30+30 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*The Grand Jomtien, 30+30 Storey : Pattaya*



zeaza said:


> *The Grand AD Jomtien Beach Pattaya *


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*1 Tower, 20 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the many updates! :cheers:


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you 

--------------

*LK Legend Beach, 25 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Dusit Grand Condo View, 38 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Amari Residence, 36 Storey : Pattaya*



Chad said:


>


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

*Vision, 26 Storey : Pattaya*





































http://www.pattaya-developers.com/development-gallery/145/the-vision-pratumnak-hill.html


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

PATTAYA IS BOOMING!!!


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Acqua Condominium Pattaya *




Acqua is an exclusive low rise condominium project with modern 
resort concept featuring an outstanding sleek design that destines to 
stand out from the crowd and to become the newest landmark of 
Jomtien. Just only few steps from the beach, Acqua can be 
conveniently accessed from new second road or Jomtien beach 
road connected with the 
private road.
Acqua is consisted of 2 eight-story buildings standing tall with only 
309 units. The unit size ranges from studio to 2 bedroom from 34.5 
to 70 sq.m

Year of completion - January 2015









































http://2-thai.com/3323_thailand_pattaya_acqua_condominium_pattaya.html


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Hilton Pattaya / Department of Architecture*



Architects: *Department of Architecture*
Location: *Pattaya, Thailand*
Principals: *Amata Luphaiboon, Twitee Vajrabhaya Teparkum*
Design Team: *Picha Thadaniti, Wipavee Kueasirikul, Sutah Schonrungroj, Atirojt Rojratanawalee, Worawut Oer-Areemitr, Kanin Manthanachart*
Lightning Designer: *Dazzle Design*
Project area: *1,650 sqm*
Project year: *2010*
Photographs: *Wison Tungthunya*




















Department of ARCHITECTURE is responsible for interior design of various common areas for Hilton Pattaya Hotel which includes the First Floor Lobby, the Main Lobby on the 17th floor, the Bar, and various common area and linkage spaces within the building. The hotel is part of a larger multi-used complex located in the heart of Pattaya, overlooking the Pattaya beach.

*Lobby & Bar*

The space for the hotel lobby and bar occupies the 17th floor, high above the bustle of Pattaya beach below. Upon entering the space from one end, as elevator doors open, one would enter a spacious lobby area. The architectural intervention to the entire ceiling plane, with its dynamic wave lines, leads the movement of the visitors towards the seafront beyond. The fabric installation on the ceiling becomes a main feature in the space while simple elements on the ground provide a tranquil atmosphere.

At night, strip lighting accents from above the fabric linear pattern. The whole ceiling volume becomes a gentle luminous source of light giving a fine ambient to the overall space.

At the end of the lobby space, the bar area is arranged linearly along the building edge parallel to the sea with maximum opening to the ocean view. Backdrop of the bar area lies a wooden wall with alcoves where the daybeds partially tuck themselves into the wall. Oversized and soft furniture provides comfortable and relaxing seating for guests to sink into. A full-wall mirror at the end of the long space doubles the visual length of the bar area.

Further in front of the indoor bar area is an outdoor lounge space with a large reflecting pond catching the reflection of both the sky and the droplet daybeds and lamps scattered around. From this area the space is opened up to the panoramic ocean vista and gentle sea breeze.









© Wison Tungthunya









*© Wison Tungthunya









*


----------



## EKV (Jul 22, 2012)

*PATTAYA POSH*

*Project's name:* Pattaya Posh

*Project's description:* Pattaya Posh is a prestigious high-rise condominium development, occupying the best location in the North Pattaya area and aiming to be the city’s new landmark. Over 20 years of experience and track record of the developer, Sirisa Group, assures that buyers at Pattaya Posh will receive a high quality condominium upon completion in Q1 of 2015.

*Developer:* Sirisa Group
*Sole agent:* Jones Lang Lasalle

*Project Type:* 35-Storey High-Rise Condominium 
*Project Area:* 2-3-27 Rai (4,508 sq.m.)
*Total Units:* 439 Unit

*Unit types:* Studio, 1-Bedroom, 2-Bedroom, Penthouse
*Size range:* 22.45 – 147.72 sqm.
*Pre-launch price range:* 1.34 - 14.32 MB 

*Facilities:* lobby, 24hr security, shops, rooftop swimming pool, rooftop fitness center, shops, tennis court, separate car parking etc.

*Pre-launch:* July, 2012
*Launch:* November, 2012

*Start of construction:* Q4, 2012
*End of construction:* Q1, 2015



*Perspectives:*




















*View:*











*Location:*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Hemaraj gets island land for **mix** resort project
The Nation May 12, 2012 1:00 am 









Koh Lan*

Leading industrial-estate developer Hemaraj Land and Development has acquired land on Koh Lan, an island off Pattaya, to create an integrated resort, entertainment and leisure complex.

The total cost of the project has not been calculated yet as it is in a very initial stage, with its master plan being worked out in terms of partnerships and other details. The company said it would be a unique mega-project for the area, with a shopping centre and other facilities such as a yacht club. Hemaraj announced yesterday that it had acquired 228.15 rai (36.5 hectares) of land on Koh Lan, whose name translates as Million Island; the development is called Million Island Pattaya.

The plan is for an integrated resort, entertainment and leisure development that will serve the vast tourism and business needs of Pattaya, which attracts 8 million tourists a year. It will also complement the industrial development of the Eastern Seaboard.

Hemaraj will oversee the realisation of the master plan, infrastructure, utilities, and environmental planning of the project. Upon completion, the development will provide numerous resort hotels, a marina, recreation, entertainment, a private beach, boutique retail, dining, and a convention centre.

To facilitate the acquisition, Hemaraj has formed a new company, Million Island Pattaya Co, with registered capital of Bt1.75 billion, 54 per cent of which is paid up. Initial shareholding by Hemaraj is 80 per cent with expected additional partners and various sub-developers. The initial investment was made from working capital. 

David Nardone, president and chief executive officer of Hemaraj, said the Million Island Pattaya project would be developed in phases with several partners. 

"With increased industrialisation and residential needs in the Eastern Seaboard, hotel, entertainment and convention venues are limited. The acquisition of 228 rai, though large, is a fraction of the cost of resort, hotel or entertainment developments in Bangkok or Pattaya seafront locations. This provides the opportunity for a controlled-environment integrated resort and entertainment real-estate development, much like our experience in industrial-estate master planning and development."

Hemaraj manages six industrial estates with a total area of 31,280 rai, with automotive, petrochemical and other clusters comprising 507 customers. Estimated customer investment is US$25 billion (Bt780 billion).


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*TESCO LOTUS - South Pattaya*

























http://www.tri-architects.com/work.php?id=98&page=3&type=Shopping Mall


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Reflection, 58+49 Storey-252 M+196 M : Pattaya *

*28/8/2012* 





posted by pearch


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Unicca, 32+30+25 storey : Pattaya* 









*New kid on the block in Pattaya
PROPERTY REPORT 24 April 2012*

A new developer is moving into the Pattaya condominium market with cheaper prices than other new projects launched in recent months.

Union Pattaya Property Co will launch a THB960 million (US$30.9 million) project by the end of this month with unit prices of around THB35,000 (US$1,129) per square metre.

The project will be located on a seven-rai site and called Unicca Pattaya Condominium with three phases and three buildings worth a combined THB3 billion (US$96.7 million). The first phase will be launched this Saturday with a 29-storey building and 536 units worth THB960 million (US$30.9 million).

Unit sizes will range from 33.63-56.07 sq m and be priced at THB35,000 (US$1,129) per sq m, starting at THB1.19 million (US$38,387) a unit. Other new projects at the same location have unit prices above THB40,000 (US$1,290) per sq m according to The Bangkok Post.

The company accumulated the land as part of a land bank 26 years ago and plan to build a variety of different projects over the coming years, claims president Dej Namsirikul.

“We have 50 rai on South Pattaya Road behind Big C where we plan to develop condominium projects, a community mall, a complex for Indochinese products and a hotel over the next eight years,” he said.
*
Construction will start this June and will be financed by CIMB Thai with THB400 million (US$12.9 million). The company also plans to launch a second phase with a 25-storey building and 420 units in February 2013. Unit prices will be 20 per cent higher than units at the first phase. A third phase will be a 32-storey building with 500 units.* 

posted by Chad


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## EKV (Jul 22, 2012)

*Pre-official guesswork concerning SOUTHPOINT's definite location*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Baan Plai Haad Wongamat, 31+7 Storey : Pattaya* 
*Developer:* Sansiri PLC
*Location: *Wongamat Beach
*Launching:* October 2012










http://www.sansiri.com/condominium/b...ad_pattaya/en/

Prices will average at around 100k per sqm. 
posted by melrock50


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

update 31 fl. out of the 37 fl. 



 

posted by pearch


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Hemaraj targets tourists with Bt10bn complex

THE NATION September 17, 2012 1:00 am 

Sawasdi Horrungruang, founder of Hemaraj Land and Development Plc and now chairman of the advisory board, is geared the listed real estate firm towards the upcoming launch of a Bt10-billion entertainment complex on Koh Larn near Pattaya, to serve an expected increase in the number of both domestic and international tourists. 

The project, undertaken by Million Island Co Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Hemaraj, was aimed as a new link to destinations in Hua Hin. Getting to Hua Hin from Koh Larn off Pattaya by boat takes an hour, compared with four hours by road.

"This will be a choice for touristswho travel to Pattaya, Koh Larn and then towards Hua Hin," said Sawasdi. He said reasons for choosing Koh Larn is that it's not too large an island, offering serenity and proximity to the shore of Pattaya.

In addition, he foresaw tourist arrivals on the island of nearly 10,000 people a day on weekends and 6,000 a day on average. This could rise to 12,000 a day if there were more facilities.

Million Island Co Ltd bought 228 rai, half of Koh Larn's total area, for Bt2 billion from hotel developer Wicha Baopimpa in Pattaya seven months ago, Sawasdi said. There will be four phases, with construction expected to start next year.

The first phase will include a marina, hotels and boat docking. A ll four phases

are scheduled to be completed in thenext five years. Now, he said the company was selecting a foreign consulting firm to design the landscape. Roughly, he said the project would be in a vertical shape, comprising an aquarium, 3-, 4- and 5-star hotels, condominiums for sale,

restaurants, a walking street, pavilions, high-end shopping areas and a safari park.

On the island,small electric and cable cars would be the only transport options.

"All the projects I've done started from a dream and then transformed onto paper before

being materialised," he said. Since coming out of insolvency in February, Sawasdi, 71, has dreamed up another project and has been thinking of a way for it to happen. He aims to differentiate the huge investment complex on Koh Larn not only from rivals but from his former projects that left mounting debts of almost Bt100 billion on his shoulders.

The financial crisis of 1997 brought the collapse of Sawasdi's steel businesses - NTS Steel Group and Nakornthai Strip Mill (NSM) - which were flooded with debts once the baht went from Bt25 to Bt50 against the US dollar. NTS Steel Group eventually for med a joint venture with a subsidiary of SCG and changed its name to Millennium Steel before being sold to India-based Tata Steel. NSM has been merged into G Steel, owned by Somsak Leeswadtrakul. Sawasdi and his family members retain a combined 14-per-cent stake, or 1.35 billion shares (as of August

27), in Hemaraj, which is one of the businesses he founded. For the Koh Larn complex,

Sawasdi said Hemaraj would initially be a majority shareholder, but th is may be diluted in the future to such others as Wicha, who has offered to hold a 20-per-cent stake in Million

Island, and other potential strategic partners.

In the first stage, Million Island will use bank loans to finance the complex, which will be guaranteed by Hemaraj, while some funding would come from Hemaraj's cash

flow, Sawasdi said. "We do not fear creating new debts, as we have learnt a lesson from

the past. The property business is not like heavy industry, which must wait for the last baht before the operation can start. For the property business, we can gradually invest in

a project phase by phase, as well as generating income in parallel in a bid to finance the other phases." He proposed a new way of raising funds to finance projects: setting up a tri-party group consisting of the company, creditor and debtor's customers to reassure debts are repaid.

Once the company has an income on a monthly basis, this will first be deducted to pay off the principal sums and interest to banks, who are the creditors. The balance should be given to the company.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/busi...-30190533.html


----------



## EKV (Jul 22, 2012)

*La Royale Beach (Na-Jomtien, Pattaya) rebranding itself with a new name, logo, web site and probably price.....*


----------



## EKV (Jul 22, 2012)

*Golden Tulip Hotel & Residence Pattaya*




























Golden Tulip Hotel & Residence Pattaya - is a fresh-new project from Tulip Group.

The project will include a 200 Room 4 Star Golden Tulip Hotel and 6 Condominium buildings on a total land area of just under 16,500 Sq.M.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Sansiri - Baan Plai Haad Pattaya*



seashell said:


> Sansiri - Baan Plai Haad Pattaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EKV (Jul 22, 2012)

*Prima Wongamat Phase I - Fresh info from a construction site (September, 2012)*

Construction of a building frame of the Prima Phase I has already completed.

Finishing works of the building's exterior and units are in the process.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Zire Wongamat, 54+37 storeys, Pattaya *


posted by kaloksint

















posted by Chad


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Nusasiri combines residence, fun and shopping in new venture*


THE NATION October 19, 2012 1:00 am 
*Nusasiri Group plans to develop a big commercial project called "The Grand Kingdom", consisting of housing and condominium units, water and fun parks, and a shopping plaza at one place in Pattaya. The project, estimated to cost about Bt10 billion, will begin operations by the third quarter of 2015.*

Visanu Thepcharoen, chief executive officer of Nusasiri, said the group would buy a 300-rai land plot in Sattahip district, Chon Buri, which will be developed into housing and condominium units. About 100-rai of the land plot will be developed into a water park and shopping plaza. The project will be launched for sales and bookings by the end of this year.

"The Grand Kingdom project will increase the group's income and profitability. From our initial analysis, the project will provide good return on investment due to its prime community location on the southern side of Pattaya City, which attracts an increasing number of tourists every year. The Grand Kingdom project will also provide a new platform, which is different from any competitor in the market place - combining residential, retail and entertainment at one place," said Visanu.

He said it would be the first time Nusasiri would be extending its portfolio from property development to entertainment attractions such as water park, which is also expected to give good return on investment to the group. Also, The Grand Kingdom project would be a significant investment for good returns and business performance for Nusasiri Group in the future.

Visanu said that The Grand Kingdom project would be run by a newly established subsidiary under Nusasiri Group, which will be set up after acquiring the land plot. The construction work will start in the third quarter of next year and the project will be opened for service in the third quarter of 2015. The group will appoint outside experts on the water-park business and shopping plaza to run the entertainment and retail complex, while its subsidiary will be responsible for project management and ownership.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*City Center Residence - Pattaya*


District: *Central Pattaya* 

*Construction starts 1st quarter of 2013, estimation completion 1st quarter of 2015* 

*City Center Residence - Photo









City Center Residence - Photo*









*City Center Residence - Photo*









http://2-thai.com/3523_thailand_pattaya_city_center_residence.html


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

The Bay Pattaya
Pattaya



























Credit: newpattaya
​


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

The Sea Infinity
Rayong









Credit: Khun Chalee Nakphong




































Credit: Khun Chalee Nakphong
​


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Can Mod change the name from _PATTAYA | Projects & Construction_ to *CHONBURI | Projects & Construction*  since this thread covers all projects of Chonburi Metropolitan area and not just Pattaya city, which is a municipal area in Chonburi province.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

ATARA Sriracha
43+40+24+22 Storey - Si Racha



























Credit: Khun Jianming
​


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Marina Bayfront + Novotel Marina Bay
32+32 storey - Si Racha


















Credit: Khun Jianming
​


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Sriracha not pattaya 


Sriracha is one district in Chonburi Province' 
*


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

* Update **New project 2019 
*
*
*
*Pattaya only 
*
*
*





*Grand Solaire, 68+49 Storey : Pattaya 200+M+180++M*



*Soon to be Pattaya's Tallest, 

Location : Next to the Tree Top Condominium on the foothill of Pratumnak Hill*

*








*
https://grandsolaire-pattaya.com/


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Copacabana Beach Jomtien, 59 Storey : Pattaya 
*



*EIA : http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/.../A61_16473.pdf page.157 #12675*



*








*




























































By คอนโดเพื่อการลงทุนการันตีรายได้


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

#Ramada Mida Pattaya














คอนโดเพื่อการลงทุนการันตีรายได้


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Panora, 38 Storey : Pattaya 
*




*








*




http://www.midaproperty.com/th/












http://www.midaproperty.com/th


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Arcadia Millennium Tower, 47 Storey : Pattaya *




*Height : 144.60 M.

Architect : A35 Architect

GPS : 12.920757, 100.881018*

http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/.../A61_14357.pdf p.118 #12554 













www.heights-holdings.com


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Copacabana Golf, 57 Storey : Pattaya*




*
















__________________*



*Chad*


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Marina Golden Bay, 51+51+51 Storey : Pattaya 
*



*


























*


*Chad*


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Empire Tower, 24 Storey : Pattaya*



*









http://real-estate.neothai.com/devel...esentation.pdf*


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*The Number One Jomtien Pattaya 35+32+32+30+26+26 Storey : Pattaya 120.60 M. 
*

























































The Number One Jomtien


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Booppe said:


> *Sriracha not pattaya
> 
> 
> Sriracha is one district in Chonburi Province'
> *


Actually, Sri Racha is a municipality in Chonburi-Pattaya Metropolitan Area.


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Platinum Bay, 70+40+XX+XX storey-215 M : Pattaya 
*











Chad


----------

